# Video clip of me Deadlifting 175kg-386lb at the NIPF Championships 6th Oct 2012



## felix42 (Jun 12, 2013)

This is a video clip of me deadlifting 175kg-386lb in the u83kg o40s class which was a PB for me then at the Northern Ireland Powerlifting Federation Championships on the 6th Oct 2012 my bodyweight was 78.8kg but I managed to lift 182.5kg - 402lb in the gym in March this year a new PB.

Felix McAlinden NIPF Champion 2012 Deadlifting 175kg - YouTube


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 12, 2013)

Good for you man


----------



## jadean (Jun 12, 2013)

Very nice my man


----------



## felix42 (Jun 13, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Good for you man



Thanks very much.


----------



## felix42 (Jun 13, 2013)

jadean said:


> Very nice my man



Thanks very much.


----------



## sneedham (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice lift....


----------



## felix42 (Jun 15, 2013)

sneedham said:


> Nice lift....



Thanks very much.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Oct 6, 2013)

Nice bro


----------



## felix42 (Oct 6, 2013)

CaptainNapalm said:


> Nice bro



Thanks very much.


----------

